
Ask HN: Kaby Lake or Coffee Lake? - ssrmedia
I&#x27;m gonna build a new desktop pc.<p>Should I wait for the new line of processors (Coffee Lake)?<p>Plan: Intel Core i5 7600 non K version.
======
mtgx
Take a look at the six-core AMD Ryzen 1600, too.

